# Swift Bolero 680FB 3.0 Comfortmatic



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good morning
Does anyone have any comments good or bad regarding the above, i'm just about to part with my money and i'm starting to panic !!!!!!

The MH in question is a 08,58 September registered.

I would really appriceate any feedback

Thanks again Julian


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, cannot comment on that particular van as I do not know the model. But as to Swift generally, they are willing to make every effort to help customers with problems, unlike most other manufacturers. So, providing you carry out a thorough inspection before buying, I think it would be hard to do better, Alan.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have a Bolero FB which was a 2008 model we took delivery in Sept 2007 and have been thrilled with it, had a few minor niggles but Swift have been brilliant in every aspect. We recently had the new door fitted FOC as this has been a problem with many Swifts, other models included.

All in all and after looking at other MHs it ticks all the boxes for us.

Anything specific just ask.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

be sure that you have a good quality swift approved dealer close byfor the warranty work you will need doing.


----------



## CatSailor (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Julian

We have a 2009 Bolero 680FB with the 3 litre engine and Comformatic gearbox. Delivered new in March this year.

So far we have been really pleased with it. The only problems have been:

1. Leaking calor gas connection on the flexible hose at the joint with the gas bottle - replaced by dealer.
2. External locker door under double bed for not lock securely - fixed myself.
3. Poor radio reception - Tried a internal screen mounted Blaupunkt aerial but this didn't make any improvement so bought this and fitted it to nearside 'A' pillar - radio now works a treat.

The 3 litre engine and Conformatic gearbox work really well together, returning an indicated 28-30mpg (I know thats not accurate - but much better than I had expected) at the normal 55-60mph I drive at on Motorways.

And no juddering when reversing off my father-in-laws 1 in 8 drive.

we've just returned from 3 weeks in France and Germany and I must say that it's a really nice vehicle to drive and I really do look forward to driving it.

We were initially a bit concerned with the lack of drawers in the kitchen area but the rotary carousel works pretty well.

Adrian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geordie01 said:


> be sure that you have a good quality swift approved dealer close byfor the warranty work you will need doing.


 :roll: how very constructive. Maybe you should be on the fairground with a crystal ball :roll:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We are really pleased with our bolero,just had our first w/e away,nice comfortable bed,nice to drive.
Off next week to France for 5 weeks ,so will give it a good test.
Go on ,spoil yourself.

Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> We are really pleased with our bolero,just had our first w/e away,nice comfortable bed,nice to drive.
> Off next week to France for 5 weeks ,so will give it a good test.
> Go on ,spoil yourself.
> 
> Les


Hi Les I really envy you and wish we too could escape from the next six week but hey ho at least hopefully by Oct/Nov we can head off into the sunset.............I love being in our MH more than at home. Glad you are getting on OK with your Bolero too.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Briarose said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> > be sure that you have a good quality swift approved dealer close byfor the warranty work you will need doing.
> ...


dont need crystal ball ive had a swift van for 4 years


----------



## Mothy54 (Aug 4, 2015)

There really is no need to rain on the parade mate. These are important choices for most people. Constructive comments are great but just because you have problems with yours doesn't mean the 1000's of other Swift owners are. Maybe you spent too long criticising peoples questions instead of asking some of your own four years ago!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Mothy54 said:


> There really is no need to rain on the parade mate. These are important choices for most people. Constructive comments are great but just because you have problems with yours doesn't mean the 1000's of other Swift owners are. Maybe you spent too long criticising peoples questions instead of asking some of your own four years ago!


You're posting on a thread that is 6 years old!!!


----------

